# 1.6 Det Frankenstien?



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

Is it possible to take an aftermarket header and chop off the top and adapt it to a DET manifold and Keep the t25? I think this would be possible to do basicaly what else would I need?
-reprogramed ECU
-3z fuel pump
-cobra mass air sensor
-rebuilt throttle body
-rebuilt intake manifold
-3" down pipe
-Front mount inter cooler and pipeing


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*WASTE!*

A header and the DE-T manifold are two different materials and would be a BITCH to fit together. It would be easier to build a manifold from scratch rather than do that setup. JGS tools has a roll your own turbo manifold that consists of weld-els that can be welded together for the GA16, or they have a pre-welded one, all you have to do with that is weld on the T25 flange and cut out the hole. Although I still think that manifold is marginal at best! 

With the cost of the toher components you are using, I would just go with a better manifold, you will not be saving much money )if any) by doing that frankenpoop setup. 

That's my opinion though.


----------

